# Two days at hotel in Maronia Greece with Sony a7iii



## mallllias (Aug 14, 2021)

hello to everybody!
Some days before i went to this amazing place
I present to you a hotel that is probably the best in the area there.
Those of you who have ever considered going, it is definitely recommended by me.
The hotel is called King Maron and is located in the area south of Maronia in Platanitis.
Here is the video


----------

